# turning a pop into a slupy "slushy" with just your freezer!!



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok people of bcaquaria ive stumbled upon something amazing  you can turn any pop into a slupry"slushy". Try it yourselves it worked for me. In the video he says 3hrs 15mins but i had to wait an extra 25 mins for it to work for me.

How to Make a Self-Freezing Coca-Cola Slushy (Or Any Kind of Instant Soda Slurpee) « Food Hacks


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, you got so much time on your hand . I once forgot my pop in the freezer and it pops the next day. So people need to do their timing and different freezer work with different hourly set as well. I just stick to my strawberries smoothy for now.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

hondas3000 said:


> lol, you got so much time on your hand . I once forgot my pop in the freezer and it pops the next day. So people need to do their timing and different freezer work with different hourly set as well. I just stick to my strawberries smoothy for now.


watch the video David there is tricks to turning it into the slushy  and oo lala strawberry smoothies haha fancy


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

My 9 year old and I tried this today. Works great! 

We actually found that even freezing it a little longer will make a slushy. It is the "cool" factor of having it pour like a liquid and then change into a slushy that is neat. 

But it still works even if slightly frozen.


----------

